

Negative subliminal messages work - nopassrecover
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8274773.stm

======
nopassrecover
Official release: <http://www.ucl.ac.uk/media/library/notaware>

Some interesting points:

1\. "They were able to accurately categorise 66% of the negative words
compared to 50% of the positive ones."

I'd have to see the accuracy on "neutral" images, but assuming equal
distribution of positive/negative/neutral categorisation, you would expect a
33% response normally. However, if people tend not to categorise the words as
neutral this would be closer to 50% on positive/negative.

2\. In 1974 despite no evidence that it worked the UN said it was a major
threat to human rights

